# HGH and Injection site pain??



## BiologicalChemist (May 21, 2019)

Has anyone ever gotten injection sure pain using GH? I’ve never gotten pain before (not once) until now it feels swollen, painful to touch almost feels bruised ??

im pinning sub Q 2-3” left of naval (or right) using 29g 1/2 inch slin pin 

they are gray top s.tropins..my buddy who got the same stuff also messaged me about injection site pain

what could this be ?

mixed with sterile BAC water


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 21, 2019)

I've had burning during the injection, I have had bruising after a couple of shots. Some small lumps. Nothing major though.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 21, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> I've had burning during the injection, I have had bruising after a couple of shots. Some small lumps. Nothing major though.



THIS>>>

I had this lots of times, but nothing major ever

Did it burn at all...?


----------



## juuced (May 21, 2019)

I never had any pain or problems whatsover with the expensive pharm grade HGH I used to pin.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 21, 2019)

Sometimes it gets sore because I pin GH twice a day all over the stomach area but never actual pain.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 21, 2019)

The generics from China are known for this to occur.  Pharm grade this rarely happens.....


----------



## j2048b (May 22, 2019)

too much dimer in the hgh, or less purity than originally thought.... das what it is.... or just simply a side effect of the china tropins, some have it listed as a side effect


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 23, 2019)

Interesting I’ve used generic from China many times with zero issues until now...I’ve always gotten tingling number hands fingers/carpal tunnel like symptoms and mild joint paint on the generics...I was surprised to get this pip pain (noticeably tender red swelled mark) and your saying it could be too much dimer in GH powder


----------



## SHRUGS (May 23, 2019)

I had that same problem with generics. Never once with Pharma.
!S!


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 23, 2019)

U have been lucky, thats not the norm.....



BiologicalChemist said:


> Interesting I’ve used generic from China many times with zero issues until now...I’ve always gotten tingling number hands fingers/carpal tunnel like symptoms and mild joint paint on the generics...I was surprised to get this pip pain (noticeably tender red swelled mark) and your saying it could be too much dimer in GH powder


----------



## gymrat827 (May 23, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> The generics from China are known for this to occur.  Pharm grade this rarely happens.....





SHRUGS said:


> I had that same problem with generics. Never once with Pharma.
> !S!



correcto

With rips or XYZ color of generics coming out of china it was pretty common.  sero's are butter tho....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 24, 2019)

I've been running blacktops for 3 weeks now. First run with chinese gh. Only have run seros in the past. Thankfully have had no issues


----------



## gunslinger357 (Aug 24, 2019)

I've had this happen a couple times on generics, it was never a serious problem, but it doesn't make you feel great about what you're shooting.


----------

